# Caption this ...



## Hooked (7/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## picautomaton (7/11/17)

Plumber's night mare

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (7/11/17)

Comfortable Discomfort

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/11/17)

acorn said:


> Comfortable Discomfort
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


I'm the terrier!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Executive loo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Executive loo



And is that for the Chief Whip - or Chief S..t?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia (7/11/17)

The A-hole's TV chair

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/11/17)

Never miss that crucial "world cup goal" again!

Remote included.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (8/11/17)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 112584


$hit Furniture indeed...

"Couldn't Chair Less"


----------



## Hooked (8/11/17)

@Christos Well done on the word-play! Love it!


----------



## Raindance (8/11/17)

blujeenz said:


> Never miss that crucial "world cup goal" again!
> Remote included.


I've been staring at the elastic for a while now but can not figure its purpose or function...


----------



## blujeenz (8/11/17)

Raindance said:


> I've been staring at the elastic for a while now but can not figure its purpose or function...


Waist band, no need to press as it does the job for you, lazy way to cr@p.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (8/11/17)

blujeenz said:


> Waist band, no need to press as it does the job for you, lazy way to cr@p.


Now that takes the cake! LOL! If I ever get that lazy, please shoot me!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Imaginge rushing to make it to that loo and just before you sit down you find you don't need to rush anymore...who's cleaning that.

Resistance is futile


----------

